
Design, Composition and Performance (2013) - tosh
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Design-Composition-Performance/
======
nextos
As a Lisper, I love Clojure and all Rich Hickey does.

However, Haskell and categories seem to offer quite appealing approaches to
compositionality:

[http://conal.net/talks/compiling-to-
categories.pdf](http://conal.net/talks/compiling-to-categories.pdf)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05316](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05316)

~~~
nextos
Just to elaborate a bit further, the first link is a talk on the following
paper:

[http://conal.net/papers/compiling-to-categories/compiling-
to...](http://conal.net/papers/compiling-to-categories/compiling-to-
categories.pdf)

It's quite interesting to see how things like automatic differentiation get
expressed in this framework.

------
tosh
slides & transcript: [https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hi...](https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/DesignCompositionPerformance.md)

> So there's a sense in which improvisation is dynamic composition of prepared
> materials, of planned material, and that to be a great improviser means to
> make those smaller plans or have those kinds of prepared abilities or
> approaches or sensibilities that you can apply when the time comes in a live
> situation.

------
nickik
This is not really one of the real fundamental talks by him. Or at least its
not very well remembered by the Clojure community.

I know that I have listened to this talk at least twice but I don't remembered
the content much. Compared to some other talks like 'Are we there yet?',
'Simple Made Easy', 'Spec-ulation' where those seem to be really remembered
well and referenced in other talks.

But generally any talk by Rich contains tons of great information that is
timeless.

